# 96 Maxima won't start when hot....HELP!!



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

SUP, I working on my parents 96 maxima. When the engine is cold, it would start, warms up and runs fine. However, when the engine heats up and I kill the engine, then try to start it back,it wouldn't start. The engine light is not on, and there isn't no oil inside the distributor cap. I installed a new cap,rotor,coil,spark plugs and wires on it a few months back, so I don't think thats the problem. Do you think the ECU is the problem on it? 

I did a search on it, but everyone with this problem had the engine light come on inside their cars. HELP!!!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

95 and up dont have distributors. they used coilpacks which go in the spark plug hole. usually for this problem its the:

1) coolant temperature sensor
2) maybe ur air filter is clogged

i think there are 1 or 2 more things but i cant put my finger on it.


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks drunkhorse.... I Have to correct my statment..I had the plugs, wires, distributor cap..and stuff installed..well according to the mechanic that did it.. I didn't know it had coil packs for each plug.


----------

